# حوض قصارى



## عباس هادي (20 ديسمبر 2020)

السلام عليكم 
ورد في كتاب الدكتور المصري محمد صادق العدوي النظم الهندسية للتركيبات الصحية داخل المباني في باب الاجهزة الصحية مفردة ( حوض القصارى) وانه يستخدم في المستشفيات والمدارس ولا اعرف ما هو حوض القصارى هل هوض حوض غسيل ام مرحاض ام مشترك . وانا عراقي لا يوجد لدينا هذه التسمية ارجو من يعرف معناه يوضح لي ذلك ما هو حوض القصارى ؟؟؟ . بانتظار الاجابة مع الشكر


----------

